# 75625,37220,36245,75716



## Shay2025 (Jul 18, 2012)

summary:  

The 6 sheath was placed in lt femoral artery. Pigtail catheter placed abd aorta. angio picture was perfomed through the pigtail and through sheath in left side and SOS omni cath around bifurication area from the common iliac artery.
 findings:
right iliac atery- had a stent within the stent restenosis . 
left common iliac- patent

afterwards intervention decision was made and done to the right iliac artery

 My question is can you bill for the left  iliac artery , S&I b/l and  the aortogram?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 20, 2012)

Shay2025 said:


> summary:
> 
> The 6 sheath was placed in lt femoral artery. Pigtail catheter placed abd aorta. angio picture was perfomed through the pigtail and through sheath in left side and SOS omni cath around bifurication area from the common iliac artery.
> findings:
> ...



With the very little information you have posted, you can code for the S&I.  But you lose the catheterizations when the intervention was performed.  So you have 75625, 75716, 37220.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Shay2025 (Jul 24, 2012)

my provider feels that its ok to bill for the cath of the left iliac because their was no intervention done to left iliac... only the right iliac. Is he correct in his thinking?
 Also, I thought the S/I was included in the intervention.  My take was that I should only code 37224,75625..
Your thoughts...


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 24, 2012)

Shay2025 said:


> my provider feels that its ok to bill for the cath of the left iliac because their was no intervention done to left iliac... only the right iliac. Is he correct in his thinking?
> Also, I thought the S/I was included in the intervention.  My take was that I should only code 37224,75625..
> Your thoughts...



If his report on the left leg reports what he found from the aortic bifurcation to at least the popliteal, then that is included in the 76716.  If a closure device was used on the left, then the left femoral is bundled into the closure device.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

